# Project G.E.R.Y.I



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Im setting up a tank for a 10" serrasalmus geryi, The fish is arriving this week so ill post pics of my progress setting up the tank in this thread.
It begins tonight :nod:


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Goodluck with the Geryi, I love mine, one of my favorite fish.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats on getting the geryi cant wait to see some pics of him.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Goodluck with the Geryi, I love mine, one of my favorite fish.


Darn it!
I was looking forward to boasting about having the biggest geryi on the board, doesnt look like i can after seeing your sig :laugh:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> Goodluck with the Geryi, I love mine, one of my favorite fish.


Darn it!
I was looking forward to boasting about *having the biggest geryi on the board*, doesnt look like i can after seeing your sig :laugh:
[/quote]
Well...I have 3 that are over 10".









Good luck with the new addition. They really are a beautiful fish.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont have any that are over 10"









but I do have four of them
















Badass fish. Mine are still alittle reserved but they are getting more and more active by the day.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> I dont have any that are over 10"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quality not quantity


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great pick up... congrats







!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

omfg









I must buy GERYI

no I cant afford 250 dollar fish


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok half way through the setting up process

The new tank, empty
View attachment 123860


Cut out the shitty old juwel filter
View attachment 123861


Added sand and mature water from my other tank
View attachment 123862


Making sandcastles








View attachment 123863


Getting the plants and Mopani wood ready
View attachment 123865


Getting wood myself








View attachment 123867


Attaching and running the mature filter
View attachment 123869



Next up, the fun part
Aquascaping


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey dude,

Lookin nice. One thing i dont get though is why you would remove the juwel filter. I have a rio 240 with a fluval 405, but i also use the internal filter, it cant hurt to have some more filtration can it!

Bobz


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm sure that tank will look amazing! I can't wait to see it when it's finished, and I bet the geryi will look beautiful.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

bobz said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Lookin nice. One thing i dont get though is why you would remove the juwel filter. I have a rio 240 with a fluval 405, but i also use the internal filter, it cant hurt to have some more filtration can it!
> 
> Bobz


They are just big and ugly, im using a fluval 404 and a smaller internal


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

did u say what size tank it is?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awsome so far


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

40x15x18, bit on the small side for a large fish i know but its overfiltered and iv got a 5ft i can clear for him if he shows signs if discomfort


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nice wood hahha looks like a sweet setup on z way!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

looking great neal









I love the idea of using old dirty water


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nice setup! that fish will look amazing i bet!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Innes said:


> looking great neal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straight tapwater, even declorinated could affect the bacteria in the filter, didnt want to risk that


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Wood and plants in, waiting for water to clear


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

looks real real good.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Your tank looks awesome Devon. I like how you decorated it so naturally. I'm sure the fish will love it too when he comes Thursday.








~Taylor~


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Your tank looks awesome Devon. I like how you decorated it so naturally. I'm sure the fish will love it too when he comes Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will look better when the plants take root and start growing

Thanks guys


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

nice neil, looks mint









lookin forward to seeing the geryi


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ROTTIE said:


> nice neil, looks mint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thursday morning


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

you are amazing sir.


----------



## sh0ckerturb0 (May 14, 2006)

i wana see it







WHERES THAT GERYI!?!?!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

The tank is looking very nice man.. cant wait to see it with the fish in it!


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

awesome job man. that fish will look sick in that tank. i bet your counting down the days!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Heres a little camera phone shot of the fish im getting


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

1234567890


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Very nice tank setup.

Now that we're all here and talking bout Geryis. Can someone tell me why they are considered the "Most Awesomess" fish? I do agree that they look beautiful and that they are rare, but is there something special about their attitude/personality, that makes so so special? Im sure that GG could explain this to many being that he's the man. But being that you're gettin gone, tell us why you decided on a Geryi please.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Sweet looking tank!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> Very nice tank setup.
> 
> Now that we're all here and talking bout Geryis. Can someone tell me why they are considered the "Most Awesomess" fish? I do agree that they look beautiful and that they are rare, but is there something special about their attitude/personality, that makes so so special? Im sure that GG could explain this to many being that he's the man. But being that you're gettin gone, tell us why you decided on a Geryi please.


Because i know someone who is willing to sell me one at a good price

I had a choice of either a 6" highback rhombeus or a 10" geryi
Easy choice

This will be the first piranha iv ever kept, iv spent the last few years keeping south american cichlids and oddballs
Ill let someone who already has a geryi answer


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

WOW Devon You've posted 1,682 post on Piranha-Fury and have never actually went for it and owned a Piranha. I guess you just wanted to know "everything" about them before you got one huh.









No for real Congrats on your first Piranha and definitely keep us posted on your new Geryi.














Have fun, piranhas can be your best friends. Im sure you've learned that already though. Soon you can actually be the voice of experience for once.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I cant speak for GG, Devon, Riz or anyone else who owns geryi but I got them because I think they are beautiful fish. If these fish cost 100$ I would have had them a LOOOONG time ago. The fact they are amazing looking fish (who cant say no to a violet mohawk) and the fact they have been kept sucesfully in groups is the reason I own them. I know devon will enjoy his fish. Cant wait to see some pics when the big guy is in



therizman1 said:


> I dont have any that are over 10"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quality not quantity :rasp:
[/quote]

9.75"









9.5"









@ 8"

close enough to 7" to call it 7"


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

heres some pics of my group.

In one of the photos one of the fish appears to have a cloudy eye, he actually cut it during shipping and its healing nicely.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Definately an awesome pic up Devon, can't wait to see pics of the fish. Tank looks good.

And Geryi are one of the best piranhas out there, get one and you'll see why. Pictures never do them justice.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks b_ack, and great looking group exodus









My next project is a group of _serrasalmus topopageyi_


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Thanks b_ack, and great looking group exodus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad...lol


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok tank cleared and ready for fish, delayed delivery...tuesday now


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Fishless but nice yet... can't wait to see some pics of the new guy







!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Beautiful tank, love the aquascaping. The fish will enjoy it a lot, the hardest part about buying a new fish is waiting for it to arrive at your door. Cant wait to see some pics when you get it in.
E


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I see someone in that bed
















beautiful tank


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> I see someone in that bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, the girly decor in my bedroom is all her fault


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Did you get the fish yet?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Delayed delivery-tuesday now


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Dan delivered it yet?


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

wheres those pics


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

ya man how did it go


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

aaargh!
The patience is killing me!

*222nd post. whoot!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

any news?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The fish is in, and its a monster









Huuuuuge thanks to dan @ tropical imports.co.uk for sorting me out with a beautiful fish at a bargain price


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Great looking Geryi, what size do you think he is? I'm looking at his height and looking like 7-8 inches.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful looking geryi... his body looks flawless... I am guessing 8-9" range?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The guy who originally had him was saying he was 10", id say 8.5" was closer to the mark :nod:


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice looking fish


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

It's a beast Neal


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> The guy who originally had him was saying he was 10", id say 8.5" was closer to the mark :nod:


Hey I wasn't too far off, .5 inches. Not too bad.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice looking


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

great post, nice to see the progres of how it all came together, good work and great tank and fish,


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

good looking fish man now you have to get up some pics of the completed project. congratz man


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> The guy who originally had him was saying he was 10", id say 8.5" was closer to the mark :nod:


Hey I wasn't too far off, *.5 inches*. Not too bad.
[/quote]

Im guessing that this is a typo. He was 1.5" off. But still close.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

b_ack guessed his length from the pics is what he was saying he was .5 inches off.

read the 4th page if you need to


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It's nice to see that he finally came in Devon! He looks to be in great shape.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looks like a huge rhom in the 1st pic on of the biggest geryi i have seen


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

your tank looks amazing, and that was one massive fish, wow just awesome


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks guys

He seems happy and so am i :nod:


----------

